# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [استفسار] ماهو الفرق بين   الفانيلا اوبشن  و عقود ...  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Najm

ماهو الفرق بين   الفانيلا اوبشن  و عقود الاوبشن و CFDS ؟   
هل يمكن عمل عقود معلقة واستخدام هيدج او تعزيز ومضاعفات في عقود الاوبشن كما في الفوركس ؟  
شكرا لكم مقدما!

----------


## mr.market

يا ليت أي حد من الأعضاء يجاوب على استفسار أخونا Najm
اللي عنده المعلومة أتمنى يفيدنا
كلنا أخوان ونتعاون سويا
اليوم إنت تفيدنا وبكرة احنا نفيدك إن شاء الله
وهكذا هي الحياة قائمة على التعاون في كل المجالات
بالتوفيق

----------


## الرحالة

بحاول اذكر اللي اعرفه عنها
لانه معرفتي بها قليلة جدا وليست في مجال اهتمامي
ولو عاد بي الزمن لخترت الأسهم سواء العربية او الامريكية الحلال حسب فتوى الراجحي
فكل شيء بين وسهل ولا متاهات الفوركس وحلاله وحرامه الخ
لكن لا شك ان ميزة البحث بالموقع او بجوجل تفيد اكثر بالكتب والمختصين
و بحاول اشوف  ماذا ذكر الاخوه هنا

----------


## الرحالة

عقود cfd  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t121480.html

----------


## الرحالة

اوبشن العملات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t54266-4.html

----------


## الرحالة

شرح مختصر عن الاوبشن
مع مصادر للكتب https://forum.arabictrader.com/t242153.html 
وفي اعلى هذا القسم تجد ثلاث مواضيع للاخ عياد
عن شرعيتها ومواضيع مهمة 
والفانيلا اوبشن-والخيارات الثنائية (يغلب علي من ينظمها تراخيص القمار) 
يتشابهون في عدم حصول المتداول لهم على أصول سواء كان تداول على اسهم او مؤشر او عملة او سلع
لن يقبضها فقط أسعار
هذا والله اعلم

----------


## Najm

> شرح مختصر عن الاوبشن
> مع مصادر للكتب https://forum.arabictrader.com/t242153.html 
> وفي اعلى هذا القسم تجد ثلاث مواضيع للاخ عياد
> عن شرعيتها ومواضيع مهمة 
> والفانيلا اوبشن-والخيارات الثنائية (يغلب علي من ينظمها تراخيص القمار) 
> يتشابهون في عدم حصول المتداول لهم على أصول سواء كان تداول على اسهم او مؤشر او عملة او سلع
> لن يقبضها فقط أسعار
> هذا والله اعلم

 بارك الله فيك اخونا الرحالة.. 
يعني عقود الفروقات مثلها مثل المتجارة في الفوركس... لانه انت غير ملزم بوقت معين وتربج او تخسر من فارق النقاط...  يمكن توضح لي الفرق ؟!! 
مثلا اشتريت اليورو دولار في المضاربة السبوت والبيع بالفروقات انا غير ملزم بوقت واربح في حال صعد واخسر في حال هبط.. ماالجديد في الموضوع من فضلك؟

----------


## الرحالة

وفيك بارك اخي نجم
لا فيه فرق الأساس انه فيه عقد يعني له وقت وينتهي تمام كالأوبشن
لكن هناك إضافات مثل بدل عقود الأسبوع والشهر اصبح عقد اليوم والساعة واقل يعني تتوقع السعر وين يغلق
الأنواع كثيرة
وهناك عقود سنوية وتتداول على أسعاره عادي زي الفوركس كذا
اخي نجم
علشان تفهمها فقط اقرء الكتب اللي مذكورة بالمصادر أعلاه
وراح تجاوب عن كل شيء تفكر فيه وتزيدك خبرة ومعرفة
وارشح لك كتاب محمود صقر روعة بالبداية 
كل شيء مبهم راح تجده وتستفيد من خبرة من كتبه وجرب 
تحياتي

----------

